# Do you know KNOWER?



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

Electro, funk, jazz...

From interview:
Who are your biggest influences when making music?

"Louis: Skrillex definitely changed my life for the stuffs we've been doing lately. Other than that, we love artists like Michael Jackson, James Brown, Miles Davis, Tony Williams, Talking Heads, The Beatles, Stereolab, Lush, Beach Boys, Herbie Hancock, James Chance, and bunch other Jazz Musicians. Also Classic music like Ligeti, Mozart, Bach… I don't know there are so many artists"


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

They will have concert in Prague on next friday. I am super excited about this event!


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

So sad nobody likes Knower  





and one more...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I didn’t know Knower till now. I can definitely hear Bach, Ligeti and Mozart in their music


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

Not sure if it is irony from you or you realy mean it.  

In fact, since I have been digging into the modern "non-artifical" music, I realized that this type of music has more in common
with traditional music of the past centuries known as "classical" music, than "contemporary classical" music. 
I am not saying that this is good or bad, but this is certainly a fact. But anyone can try prove me an opposite.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I meant it sarcastically  I think the bridge between them and those named composers is pretty weak, even if they were influenced by them. I think pop music has more in common with modern classical in terms of perception of art, especially in sound collages, etc. I find Knower pretty interesting regardless of their influences.


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

I don´t mean that this music is somewhat similar to Bach or Mozart in terms of sound or harmonies. 
I think they are similar in basic approach to the music. Knower and other progressive "pop" music do
a music which maybe isn´t complex in term of form, but it has musical structure which i can also find in most of classical music until time when second Viennese school turn it upside down. On the other hand harmonicaly is this music in fact surprisingly more complex than lot of classical music.(especially classicism or for example early romantism like Schubert)

Btw great to hear, that you find it interesting. You should try listen to their most popular video on youtube.
*"Goverment knows"*. Sorry for no link, but I am not sure if I can share it here.
There is some weird and inappropriate content in it


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I would say it is rhythmically more complex than some earlier classical, but not as harmonically complex as most. They have interesting jazz, funk harmonies (to me at least) nonetheless, but don’t modulate which classical does, except by jumping straight into it.


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

I think modulation is rather problem of the form. You can modulate even by using very simple chords. This music is more complex in term of choice of chords. If you listen to some classicist arias or songs, you would hear mostly basic triads and seventh chords. But if you start digging more into this type of music, you maybe would be surprised by finding out which harmonic progressions are used here.


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

For example Lady Gaga cover. What the f.ck is harmonically going on between 2:41-3:15


----------

